# XML-Datei: Ab wann kritische Größe erreicht?



## Alphatronix (17. Apr 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wir wollen Daten in ein XML-File überführen. Dabei kann es vorkommen, dass mehrere tausend- bzw. sogar Millionen Datensätze als XML-File ausgegeben werden müssen und auf HDD geschrieben werden.

In der Vergangenheit hatten wir das Problem, dass ab einer bestimmten Größe das XML-File nicht mehr editiertbar, selbst sogar nicht mehr zu öffnen ging.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ab wie viel ~ MB ein XML-File als kritisch zu betrachten ist und dann lieber auf 2 oder mehrere Files aufgesplittet werden soll? Gibt es einen Orientierungswert?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Viele Grüße
David


----------



## SlaterB (17. Apr 2009)

das muss doch von deinem/ euren konkreten Verarbeitungsprogramm abhängen, vielleicht auch von dessen Versorgung mit Arbeitsspeicher usw.,
allgemein mit der XML-Datei kann das nix zu tun haben

und wenn bereits echte Probleme aufgetreten sind, dann kennst du/ ihr doch die aktuell kritischen Größen?
ziehe davon 20% ab, teste mit dieser Größe, wenn's klappt dann ist das die Grenze, sonst weiter verkleinern


----------



## objcler (17. Apr 2009)

Stimme da SlaterB zu. Allerdings solltet ihr euch fragen, ob XML das richtige Format ist. Möchtet ihr zum Beispiel ein so großes XML-Dokument durchsuchen, dann müsst ihr es entweder komplett in den Speicher laden (was bei so großen Dokumenten nicht gut ist) oder es häppchenweise laden, was entsprechend lange dauert und es muss auch im schlimmsten Fall das Ganze Dokument ein mal durch den Speicher gejagt werden.

Nehmt doch einfach eine in-File-Datenbank wie zum Beispiel SQLite(.org) als Austauschformat.


----------



## Alphatronix (17. Apr 2009)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Hätte ja sein können, dass es einen pauschalen Wert gibt, bei dem XML-Files generell nicht mehr zu verarbeiten sind.

Ich habe das File jetzt in mehrere kleinere aufgesplittet, und so etwas unelegant das Problem umschifft.

Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## objcler (17. Apr 2009)

Alphatronix hat gesagt.:


> Danke für Eure Antworten. Hätte ja sein können, dass es einen pauschalen Wert gibt, bei dem XML-Files generell nicht mehr zu verarbeiten sind.
> 
> Ich habe das File jetzt in mehrere kleinere aufgesplittet, und so etwas unelegant das Problem umschifft.
> 
> Danke für Eure Antworten.



Du sagst es: Unelegant.


----------

